# Blue Buffalo Wilderness Chicken Cat Food?



## Dansie (Feb 3, 2010)

I just bought the Blue Buffalo Wilderness cat food in the chicken flavor, but I heard its protein levels might be too high. Would it be ok to feed to my hedgehog?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

40% is on the high end, but not ridiculously so. Most people place the cut off point at 35%, but 40% isn't that much higher. You could get another cat food with a lower protein, say 30%, to mix together with it. Then the average protein of the mix would be 35%. Mixes are good anyway, since hedgies can be picky little buggers and may go on a hunger strike if their food is suddenly unavailable for some reason. If you have two or more foods they're used to, then the change isn't as big for them, and they deal with it better.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ditto what Kelsey said, it's a little high for what most people feed but not unreasonable IMO, especially if you mix it with another food.


----------

